# one baby chick isn't growing as fast as the others?



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

I bought four chicks, amerucanas. They are all supposed to be pullets. 3 of them are growing in leaps and bounds. And while the 4th seems to be growing a little too, it's definatly lighter in weight and staying smaller. Could it be a 'runt' or is there something else that could be going on? It also seems to sleep a little more then the others but it does eat, drink and potty.


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

It happens. As long as it acts fine, I wouldn't worry.

Also, if you have EEs not true Ameraucanas then there can be a wide variance in sizes due to genetics. Some are larger, more like standards; while others are smaller, more like bantams but not quite and then you have the actual bantam variety of EE on top of it. They are hybrids so they will each express a unique combo of traits from their parents.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

I have 25 baby chicks and also have one that is about half the size of the others. But, other than that it seems to be fine. I try to watch to make sure the others aren't pecking at it and they treat it like everyone else. It's hopping around and playing with all the others.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

It may have bantam genes that are causing it to be smaller or it may just not be thrifty.


----------



## JJFarmer (Mar 10, 2011)

I've had a turkey and coturnix quail do the same thing. Though they never got past hatching size. Both lived 6-8 weeks like everything was fine and dandy. Out of all the eggs I've hatched I figure it's just another weird mystery of farming.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Ok, thanks. I won't worry too much about it then.


----------

